# removed



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

How are you doing the engraving / etching? What material and finish did you use on the circles in the last pic (I especially like that look)?

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rod- CNC with Vetric Software for cutting, Material- MDF (Medite) the stuff carves true and it is rated for outdoor use, which is the direction I am going. The coating is Brass- all you do is "paint" it on, and you can leave it brass or age it with patinas. Lots of free video on their site. I have even experimented with OSB coated in a door panel.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Just saw this (and received it) Thank you very much and they look great!


----------

